# Orestus Stallion-V- Watermill Swatch



## killeshin ISH (11 April 2013)

Hi I have yet to see this stallion but want to know if anyone knows anything about him or what he produces?  I have a MaltstrikerXOakley Dawn mare, and not sure what direction to turn.  She is an excellent mare.

I like the foreign bred for a bit of movement etc.  

The other stallion I really like is Watermill Swatch.  As I want a jumper, I would be afraid of loosing jumping technige.

Any Advice?

Confused!!!


----------



## Jabba (11 April 2013)

I seen Orestus last year at the Cavan Stallion Parade and was very impressed!! definitely one I'd use in the future. Watermill Swatch is a great Thoroughbred. I really think we will see a lot of his progeny doing well. I have a 2011 filly by him and am really happy of how she is shaping up. You don't need to worry about losing jump with him, he jumped himself to 1.30m I think and appears to pass on a lot of scope. One thing I'd say I wouldn't use him on a fine mare, as his is very fine himself. A medium to heavy mare with a good jump, but needing a boost in scope and movement should do great with him. I hope that is a bit helpful.


----------



## koeffee (11 April 2013)

Deffinatly Orestus for me, Hvl stud have a facebook page also, have pictures of foals up, a few have used him last year on good jumping mares, i used their young stallion last year Chipolini Vm z, some super stallions in Ireland


----------



## gadetra (11 April 2013)

It would depend on how heavy your mare is. Is she more  on the Oakley dawn side of things or Makstriker? If Oakley Dawn, I'd go for Watermill Swatch, he is very fine and should refine her. I would be afraid of an overtoppod youngster if your mare is very thick set though, but being a half bred this shouldn't be a problem.
To be honest I would go for Orestus, as your mare is half continental and the foal will be more commercial. He is bred for the job and the second cross of the continental might improve the movement and scope the mare already has from her foreign cross. Maltstriker was a lovely type, a real blood type.
Oakey dawn RID mares are like gold dust-a real lovely correct old ID line. Woodland Boy is dead now so the stalllion line is gone unfortunately. Solid types. 
Would love to see a pic of your mare! I am curious about the cross. I always wonder if there is enough blood in the first cross of ID x Continental.


----------



## killeshin ISH (11 April 2013)

Thanks Keep them coming in.  I will try and post some Pics as I have the Oakley Dawn mare still at 23 years and her daughter.  There was enough refinement with the first cross and the ID seemed to stop hot headedness.  

The Maltstriker mare has had a foal to Camiro De Haar and 2 to Creevagh Ferro.  They are special.  One 4 year old talented gelding for sale.


----------



## Eothain (12 April 2013)

I've a Puissance X Furisto mare in foal to Orestus. Cannot wait to see how that turns out. Saw plenty of Orestus foals at the Elite Foal Sale inspection day in Cavan last year.
Each one made me pretty fricking excited!!!!!


----------



## Jabba (12 April 2013)

Eothain, that should be a real nice one! I can't wait to use Orestus, in the yard here there is a Condios X Western Promise X Prospect Pride filly that might be going on a trip to him next year, but it's not in stone.


----------



## millitiger (13 April 2013)

Orestus looks really smart- does anyone now if they ship to England?


----------



## koeffee (13 April 2013)

millitiger said:



			Orestus looks really smart- does anyone now if they ship to England?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they do, great service need 48 hours notice but my mare took to their other stallion last year.


----------

